# Grey's Anatomy



## SunnyCait (May 8, 2009)

Okay am I the only one obsessed with this TV show? Even with certain liberties they've been taking lately I still have to say it is my number one favorite show. I own all the seasons on DVD, the calendars, some merchandise, belong to a Grey's forum, all of that stuff, haha. I am what people call addicted, haha!

My favorite character is definitely Izzie and right now my favorite couple is Cristina/Owen, although naturally I have to love Izzie and Alex. Especially now! 

Tonight (Last night? IDK it's after midnight at any rate) was the 100th episode and it was AMAZING. 

Any other Grey's fans out there??


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 8, 2009)

me me me. 
I don't have a favorite character and im not addicted but i watch it every sunday... must admit though only know a few names haha, my sis is an addict!


----------



## bat42072 (May 8, 2009)

I agree last night show was one of the best ones yet


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 8, 2009)

I love the show!!! I love Izzie!!!! I dont get Christine and Owen, but they are intense. I love Cali, did not like Cali with the first woman doctor i cant think of her name right now. I LOVE DENNY!!!!!!!!!!!! I love when he was coming back, even though it was stupid i loved the two of them together. I am mad that they are k illing off Izzy.


----------



## BSAR (May 8, 2009)

ME!! I love that show. 
I am soo mad Izzie is being killed off of it!
That is the reason I watch that show! I watched some of it last night, the last half hour and it was awesome! I can't wait for next weeks!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 8, 2009)

Ooh I LOVE it! 
(By the way, I was wondering if that person inyour avatar, SunnyCait,was someone from Grey's Anatomy? Cuz she looks awfully a lot like Izzie Stevens!?) 

My favourite couple is Izzie & Alex. I cried last night when Dr. Bailey was waiting for Meredith and then Mere was like "This isn't my dress." I knew it was coming. SO sweet! I also got teary eyed when Alex was saying his wedding vows. lol. 

The 2 hour season finale looks amazing and I know it's also going to be a tearjerker, just from the preview when the doctors were running through the halls and shouting "No no." or something like that. 

I hate that they're killing Izzie off just when she gets into an amazing relationship! Poor Alex! 

I'm going to have to get all the seasons of Grey's though (should ask for it for my b-day) because I didn't watch the first or second seasons really, I dont think. 

Emily


----------



## SunnyCait (May 8, 2009)

That's Izzie in my avatar! As soon as I get a screencap from last night's epi it will be changing though. Still Izzie, but a dif picture. 

Denny is my favorite... I am kind of mad they brought him back as a hallucination/angel of death type of thing, but at the same time I love him and Izzie together so I took it anyway, haha. 

Yeah! I don't want them to kill off Izzie... It looks like they are backing themselves into a very small corner though. They have to do SOMETHING. BUT I have a little hope that they might not KILL her. Remember in the preview for the next episode, they said something about how she could lose her memory? I wonder if that is what they will do... Which is SO sad because her and Alex just had this beautiful wedding and they're all in love so it would be a shame (and totally Grey's!) if she lost her memory. 

Gah next week looks so amazing... When Bailey was like screaming "We're all scared!!!" And then at the end with the No no an all that... GAH. It's Grey's so you know it will be something majorly life altering that happens.

I'm not so sure how much I like Callie, but I do have to say I hated her when she first came on, but now I actually look forward to her story lines and such. Which I almost hate to admit! Haha!


----------



## jordiwes (May 8, 2009)

I love it too! I'm trying to avoid the spoilers in this thread, I haven't seen last night's episode yet!

I love Dr. Bailey and the chief!!


----------



## SunnyCait (May 8, 2009)

Oh god you have to watch it! It was amazing!! 

I was so sure I'd get like no replies to this thread but I am so happy I'm not the only one who watches!!

I live for Thursdays! LMAO


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 8, 2009)

I knew that it was Izzie! Haha. I'm just too good. lol. I know my actresses when I see them!  

I hope Izzie doesn't lose her memory! That would be awful. I think I'm gonna have to watch next Thursday's preview again, haha. 

Callie is ok, I guess. I just think that the actress whom plays her must feel awkward playing someone who is a lesbian. Same with her love interest, the pediatrics doctor, Arizona.

Emily


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 8, 2009)

ok George is leaving and supposidly Izzy is leaving. Now they are two main characters, how can they get rid of two main characters?!?!?!?!?!?!

If , and that is a big fat if, Mer and Derrick get married? I dont know i think thier whole "thing" was thier affair , then thier courtship, what is there going to be left when they are married? Dr Bailey i just love. I didnt like Cali at first either but then i realy got to like her, so i was completely thrown when they started writing her story line as her being interested in women.

Mark is too funny sometimes.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 8, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Mark is too funny sometimes.




The last couple episodes (before last night's) have been really funny, just the things that were said. I found myself wanting to rewatch them the lines were so funny...I will just wait until I get the whole series on DVD lol. 


Also, how is George going to end up leaving? Like, what happens that makes him leave? I was thinking, maybe if Izzie dies, then George won't be able to deal with it, so he'll leave Seattle Grace Hospital...and that will bascially just be him leaving the show...what do you all think? 


Emily


----------



## SunnyCait (May 8, 2009)

They're talking about sending George to somewhere to be a trauma surgeon and then having him die over there. That's only what I've heard though.

I think over half the actresses on Grey's have played lesbians, haha. I know Katherine Heigl, Kate Walsh (Addison, even though she's not there anymore), and Sandra Oh have. I don't think it's too big of a stretch. They aren't in love with the men they kiss and do other things with on the show, don't see why it's any different if it's a woman.

What I've heard is that everyone is still locked in for 2 years. So if they WANT to go, too bad, but then again if the writers want to write the story a certain way they'll cut em off anyway, like they did with Brooke Smith, who played Hahn. It all depends! 

GAH I can't wait til next week. I think I can go ahead and look for the screencaps from last night and make my new avatar.


----------



## SunnyCait (May 8, 2009)

New avatar, yesssss.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 9, 2009)

Love your avatar!!!!!!!!!

I did not like Hahn,lol. I am thinking that George is either not going to be able to deal with Izzy dying, or not be able to deal with "death" at the hospital and leave all together. I think any of them who leave Grey's are insane it is one of the hottest shows, it is like someone wanting to leave Friends when it was at the height of thier popularity, insane!!!!!!!!!!! I thought they were insane, although i didnt watch it at the time, for stopping friends they could have gotten a couple more years out of it and have been making big time mo ney,lol


----------



## SunnyCait (May 9, 2009)

Thanks!! I love it so hard, haha. It was between that one and another, but this one was just so much more amazing. 

Yeah, they're INSANE if they want off! I mean... Hi, everyone knows what Grey's Anatomy is. Maybe they don't watch it but they know what it is and they are making a lot of money. I think it's super dumb to leave!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 9, 2009)

I LOVE your new avatar!  

Katherine Heigl (Izzie, haha) looks gorgeous in that picture!  

Emily


----------



## SunnyCait (May 9, 2009)

Haha, that's why I picked that picture to make it from.  If they off her I want to remember her this way and not sickly.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 9, 2009)

That's a good idea.


----------



## SunnyCait (May 9, 2009)

*nods*

Also, how about the music on this show?! I love it so hard, haha.

Two songs from the last episode really stick out to me: 

"First in Line" by Matthew Mayfield and "Turn to Stone" by Ingrid Michaelson. That's the one they played during the wedding.  I think "First in Line" was at the end but I could be wrong.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 10, 2009)

:O you people must be so ahead of us lol... GREY's is on tonight !!! YAAAAAAAY


----------



## SunnyCait (May 10, 2009)

LOL!

What'd you think, Prisca?


----------



## kirbyultra (May 11, 2009)

I'm sorry, I love the show but I did not love the wedding episode. Izzie and Denny are not my fave characters by far. I just think they're going down a plot scheme that isn't going to end right. I heard that TJ Knight wants out of his Grey's contract but that Katherine Heigl is still keeping it downlow and there's no telling. Izzie has a very severe case of cancer. If they make George leave Seattle Grace but keep Izzie alive the story will just be so unbelievably ridiculous in my opinion!


----------



## SunnyCait (May 11, 2009)

There's the naysayer! I wondered when someone would come in with that opinion, haha. Izzie doesn't seem to be very popular lately. 

They're always doing things that aren't realistic. Half the people they save are people that in RL would die. Way over half, now that I think about it. It's a TV show.  They can do what they want. LMAO

I agree, though, they've backed themselves into a corner. They're going to have to do something drastic, and logically that means kill her. 

But if you saw the promo for the next episode you saw that they have come up with some sort of surgery to remove the tumor. Because it's Grey's they'll succeed in a major way (she lives) or fail in a major way (she dies). Or I suppose there is the inbetween, which is they remove the tumor and she loses her memory (which was in the promo).

We'll have to see.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 11, 2009)

Last night episode was when Denny vanished... and when that guy broke his "thing" 

how far ahead are you peeps?

xx


----------



## SunnyCait (May 11, 2009)

Whoa way ahead, LMAO!! We're almost done with the season.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 11, 2009)

phew~!
Next week is where Izzy finds out if she's sick??

~ P


----------



## SunnyCait (May 11, 2009)

I think so!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 11, 2009)

OMG Prisca we are way ahead of you, but that episode was funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 12, 2009)

:O.. lol


----------



## kirbyultra (May 12, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> They're always doing things that aren't realistic. Half the people they save are people that in RL would die. Way over half, now that I think about it. It's a TV show.  They can do what they want. LMAO
> 
> I agree, though, they've backed themselves into a corner. They're going to have to do something drastic, and logically that means kill her.


Agree on all counts!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## SunnyCait (May 12, 2009)

Ahhhhh not too much longer and we get the finale! I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## BSAR (May 13, 2009)

Yeayy I can't wait, but I don't want it to end.


----------



## SunnyCait (May 13, 2009)

Yeah then we have to wait the whole summer... Gah!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 13, 2009)

I'm excited for the 2 hour season finale tomorrow, but also sad! Then we have to wait forever for it to come back on!! 

Grrr. lol. 

Emily


----------



## kirbyultra (May 15, 2009)

Oh my god, best finale ever in the history of all television that I've watched!

--------- Warning -------- Some... vague... spoilers below! Read with caution!

I've been annoyed by the entire season and was at times thinking of giving up on GA -- so glad I did not! The ending was amazing. When Meredith figured it out, I think I just about cried. I totally did not expect it, but in retrospect I guess I should have. It was so well done in my opinion.

BUT....

I think it's lame what happened with Izzie at the beginning of the 2nd hour and even lamer that she crashed in Alex's armswhen she finally remembered him venting at her and yet even _lamer _that they decided to bring in the crash cart. Come on!!!!! 

And while I know it's going to suck to have to wait all summer for the next season to air, I pretty much know who's going to survive and who's not. Think about it. Who's in the elevator with the chance to go back up? And who are the doors going to close on? That's my take!!!!

Hope I didn't spoil for anyone!

Anyway, still - MOST awesome episode ever. GA's season finale kicked LOST's in the rump! I am a big fan of both.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 15, 2009)

Trying not to read your spoilers, Kirby, as the second part is still on right now. 

All I can say is...WOW I did not see that coming for George. As soon as they showed his face at the Army place i got tears in my eyes. I couldn't believe it! grr. 

And now Izzie has 2 minute memory; at first I thought she didn't and right when she repeated it I knew she did. The looks on Alex's face..wow. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 15, 2009)

That was the best season finale....but also the worst. The best because it was really good, and the worst because I can't believe what happens to Izzie and George. 

Lets just say that I started crying right when George drew the numbers in Meredith's hand. 
Wow. 

Emily


----------



## SunnyCait (May 15, 2009)

Um STILL crying over here!!! I cannot BELIEVE this crap.

ALL KINDS OF SPOILERS BELOW!!!



-----------------------------------------------

I knew something was going to happen to George but I didn't think it was NOW. 0.0 And I thought Izzie was going to die after surgery, now they get rid of the cancer and she dies because of her kidneys?

Okay so we don't KNOW she died. But someone's dead here people. Maybe both of them? I just remember earlier in the first half when Izzie was asking George what to do and he told her that she already knew... And they had their little cute head on shoulder moment... To think that could be the last memory they have of each other. (Whoever lives, if either). 

I didn't even GUESS it was George. I was in my own la la land and then WABAM 007!!! GAHH! That was awful!!!! And that girl who thinks she's in love with him... Oh my lordy...

Alex just about broke my heart. He is so in love with Izzie and now all this. All this crap! And he was being so AH with the post-its and then when she was crashing at the end he was just sitting there crying... Hell yeah when the Chief was like "Screw the papers!!" Could you imagine? YAY FOR BREAKING RULES!!! 

Umm also YAY Cristina and Owen!! YAYYYY! And YAYYY Meredith and Derek! 

GAHHHH so much to write about, but it makes my head hurt!

Oh! This one last thing... This is TOTALLY coming from my already biased and probably wishful thinking, but I don't think Izzie is going to die. When the elevator doors opened and she saw George (Which, hi, they must keep that dress around forever, plus a wig, and I wonder who makes wigs for that sort of deal? Kind of neat) anyway when she saw him, their expressions were TOTALLY different. He was content and smiling, and she was like "WTF? What?" And the way they cut it made it seem like she was in limbo, like she was dying but not quite there yet... I dunno. Just a feeling. I'm probably wrong. 

What a bizitch Shonda Rhimes is... Bait and switch!!!


----------



## bat42072 (May 15, 2009)

katherine heigel said she would stay on GA if they wanted her to... who knows... I hope she does stay...Izzy is one of my fav. characters


----------



## furryface (May 15, 2009)

pass the tissues.....

I had read somewhat of a spoiler in one of the magazines at work...but I really didn't think it would happen like that!

I think George comes back....just not as the same actor...(think soap operas...oldest trick in the book..)poor Alex..finally gets his act together and then this!

now I've gotta wait four months!!!! ARRGGGGG......


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 15, 2009)

did i miss something with the 007 t hing, i didnt get it when george did that to Mer? 

But when i finally figured out it was George that was the biggest shock of the finale for me. 

The elevator scene, this is how i see it going, Izzy was still in the elevator and like you said George was looking so handsome and content. What i think is going to happen that Izzy really isnt going to die so the elevator doors are going to close on her when they bring her back and she will immediately know that George is dead.

OMG i am still in shock of the George thing. I wasnt all that impressed with the finale except the George part.


----------



## furryface (May 15, 2009)

at some point....

there had better be a better Mer/Der wedding than a blue post it note!!


----------



## BSAR (May 15, 2009)

Well I was so shocked that "John Doe" was George! I knew right away it was him when he drew the 007 and then she freaked, but then I started trying to remember if he had been there that day, and he was in the morning waiting for Izzy to wake up, he said he had to scrub in with that black doctor but I don't think he told Omalley to go home? I don't remember it though. 

And the ending was wow! I was near tears! I think that Izzy lives though because I saw her eyes flutter before the very end when they kept shocking her.

This was just an amazing season finale!! Very uexpected about George! Soooo crazy. I am near speechless.


----------



## BSAR (May 15, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> The elevator scene, this is how i see it going, Izzy was still in the elevator and like you said George was looking so handsome and content. What i think is going to happen that Izzy really isnt going to die so the elevator doors are going to close on her when they bring her back and she will immediately know that George is dead.



I thought the same thing! 

And yeah, where did that 007 thing come from anyway? I dont remember it in a previous episode.


----------



## SunnyCait (May 15, 2009)

The 007 thing was from the first season, when George kept having dying patients. They all called him 007... License to Kill!


----------



## BSAR (May 15, 2009)

Oh yeah I remember now! I only watched a few episodes from the first season but I believe that was one.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 15, 2009)

I heard it mentioned about him in last night's episode too. Something about him being "007" and he shouldn't go to Iraq...and that's only how I was able to understand the end. 

I'm going to watch it again tonight...and then figure out how to get it on my mp3. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 15, 2009)

I saw the elevator scene as being George and Izzie were both dying in that moment, and so they were going to go to heaven...maybe the elevator was taking them there? I'll have to watch it again and think about it some more. 

George looked absoutely gorgeous in those dress blues, though, with his hair all perfect and all! 

Emily


----------

